# DIAC can be helpful :)



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Just a little note to share with everyone. Early this morning I wrote a long-ish email to DIAC to ask them to send me a request letter for the police clearance certificate. Unfortunately, where I'm from, Singapore doesn't allow its citizens to apply for police clearance certs randomly without rhyme or reason. A letter from the requesting authority is needed.

I sent the email at about 11am, and just 5 hours later, at around 4pm I received the reply I wanted. Yippee! They're really very quick in replying and very nice to agree to my little request.

On the other hand, my file hasn't been picked up by a CO yet lol.. despite having lodged my 820 application on 6 August. It's just a couple weeks shy of 3 months. I wonder if the rumour about Brisbane centre having the longest processing time is true..


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello there.. me too from Singapore. Wish you all the very best in your application. Where do you intend to settle in Oz?


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Thanks very much hockeyman! I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## luckposht (Jan 7, 2013)

Miss Swan said:


> Just a little note to share with everyone. Early this morning I wrote a long-ish email to DIAC to ask them to send me a request letter for the police clearance certificate. Unfortunately, where I'm from, Singapore doesn't allow its citizens to apply for police clearance certs randomly without rhyme or reason. A letter from the requesting authority is needed.
> 
> I sent the email at about 11am, and just 5 hours later, at around 4pm I received the reply I wanted. Yippee! They're really very quick in replying and very nice to agree to my little request.
> 
> On the other hand, my file hasn't been picked up by a CO yet lol.. despite having lodged my 820 application on 6 August. It's just a couple weeks shy of 3 months. I wonder if the rumour about Brisbane centre having the longest processing time is true..


Hello Miss Swan,

I am currently in the same situation and was wondering if you could tell me where you emailed and what you briefly told them?! 

Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## shooops (Jan 7, 2013)

Miss Swan said:


> Just a little note to share with everyone. Early this morning I wrote a long-ish email to DIAC to ask them to send me a request letter for the police clearance certificate. Unfortunately, where I'm from, Singapore doesn't allow its citizens to apply for police clearance certs randomly without rhyme or reason. A letter from the requesting authority is needed.
> 
> I sent the email at about 11am, and just 5 hours later, at around 4pm I received the reply I wanted. Yippee! They're really very quick in replying and very nice to agree to my little request.
> 
> On the other hand, my file hasn't been picked up by a CO yet lol.. despite having lodged my 820 application on 6 August. It's just a couple weeks shy of 3 months. I wonder if the rumour about Brisbane centre having the longest processing time is true..


Oh that's nice to hear! Good luck with your application! I think most of us are really daunted with dealing with DIAC.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

luckposht said:


> Hello Miss Swan,
> 
> I am currently in the same situation and was wondering if you could tell me where you emailed and what you briefly told them?!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help


HI luckposht, I told them exactly my situation. I had submitted my application, wanted to send my police certificates along but can't because of the letter required, and on that very day, DIAC emailed me the letter


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

shooops said:


> Just a conundrum I have with the police fingerprint issue - do you know if I can have official fingerprint impressions taken in Singapore first, and then submit it later with the letter of request and the police clearance form?
> 
> I'm currently based in another SE Asian country for a couple of months for work, and it would save me a lot of grief if I can just get the fingerprinting done when I'm next in Singapore.


Yes that's exactly what I did. I went to the police HQ in Cantonment Complex and told the counter lady my situation - that I only wanted my fingerprints done and will send the complete application form when I have all my documents. They had no problems with it and were very accommodating.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I was in the same situation as u are in now. Hong king residents can't apply for police check unless requested by relevant authorities. I tried my luck and sent an email to the general info email address. Maybe two weeks later I got a reply from my co! I got the request letter. The rest went smooth.


----------



## Gratje (Apr 18, 2013)

Could you share the email address of DIAC?
Thank you



Miss Swan said:


> HI luckposht, I told them exactly my situation. I had submitted my application, wanted to send my police certificates along but can't because of the letter required, and on that very day, DIAC emailed me the letter


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi Gratje, depending on where you lodge, different cities have different addresses.

Have a look at this list and choose the address based on where you intend to lodge or have lodged.

NSW :
[email protected]

Victoria:
[email protected]

Qld, ACT and Tasmania:
[email protected]

WA, SA and NT:
[email protected]


----------



## Gratje (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, Miss Swan 



Miss Swan said:


> Hi Gratje, depending on where you lodge, different cities have different addresses.
> 
> Have a look at this list and choose the address based on where you intend to lodge or have lodged.
> 
> ...


----------



## saksenan (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello there Swan, great to know DIAC can be so helpful.
I am also planning to get a requisition letter as the police in India does not provide PCC just like that. 
Can you please help me with the email address to DIAC you used for requesting?
That would be a great help.


----------

